# 4500 Cajun Recipes



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I posted this in the TTMB but figure it was more appropriate here. Seems like these are good starting points for all the recipes

http://www.cajun-recipes.com/index.htm


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

Lots of info there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

thats great, thank you!


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

great info...thanx


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks great stuff tagged as a favorites Beau


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Great stuff --- Thanks for sharing...


----------

